# Hard to believe... Mia is now TWO!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How the heck does that happen? 

Goodness, where do I start? I don't even know how to begin without getting ridiculously mushy and sentimental. and I probably will anyways, and I am sorry. I can't help it when it comes to Mia. 

Some dogs are just a once in a lifetime dog. Some dogs are just plain meant to be with you. Mia is just that dog for me. I had no idea what I was getting into getting Mia. All those sleepless nights of puppy screaming, all the things she destroyed, all the hours spent out in the cold rain so I could run my hyperactive puppy's energy off at the park because I had no yard... SO worth it! In the end, I've gotten the best dog in the world (And you can't convince me otherwise lol). She is just beyond words wonderful and fun. My constant shadow who is loyal and sweet and so full of spunk and personality. I can't imagine a more perfect dog for me.

So my best friend turns two today. It seems impossible that she's not a puppy anymore and at the same time, it seems like she's always been here with me. 

So here is a look back on two wonderful, exciting years of Mia:

First day home with me I had no idea.... She screamed most the way home but quickly settled herself in with the other dogs.










Mia took right to me. It was clear from the get go that she had energy to spare and wanted into everything.










She also took right to her sister... well... she took right to annoying her sister.










Bratty as she was, she had cute down pat.



















Everything was met with enthusiasm










Lots of enthusiasm...










Poor Summer...










Her one true love became clear...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Slightly obsessive at times...










Okay, more than slightly...










She was always a curious little thing and that often got the best of her.










And she's always a master mud-finder.










Always the life of the party.










Some things just never change.










She might possibly be certifiable, I'm not sure.










But there is a gentle side there too.










Okay yes... certifiable.










She puts up with me though... sorta. Probably plots my death too.










more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What a pretty little thing.



















Still a brat to this day.










And still the life of the party.










Still kinda strange.










And full of sass.










But gradually becoming a good girl.










At the least... it's never boring around her.










All grown up.



















Happy birthday to my little girl! Here's to many more fun and exciting years ahead of us. 

(sorry for the large amount of pics, but I was feeling overly sentimental)


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Such wonderful photos and a beautiful girl!! time does fly when you have pets close to you  happy 2 years with your little girl!!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

All I can say is awwwww.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

All of your pictures make me love/kinda want a Papillon. Happy birthday, Mia!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

lol! Awww! She seems like such a character.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't begin to express how much I adore the Mia smirk. I mean, it terrifies me, but it's also pretty darned awesome.

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Aww happy birthday to Mia  Cute pictures!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

That's it.

I freaking want your dog xD

Happy birthday Mia. Two years down, MANY MANY more to go of being the happiest little dog on the planet


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Mia!! Happy birthday, little one!! 

Gosh, Laur, she's so precious. I just lovelovelove her. It's hard to believe her and Roxy are just two days apart! Roxy turned two on the 1st! I've really loved watching Mia grow up. She's such a gorgeous, happy pappy girl.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Happy birthday Mia ^^
I really enjoyed reading all your comments on her photos (and looking at the photos too of course).


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Mia!! Happy birthday, little one!!
> 
> Gosh, Laur, she's so precious. I just lovelovelove her. It's hard to believe her and Roxy are just two days apart! Roxy turned two on the 1st! I've really loved watching Mia grow up. She's such a gorgeous, happy pappy girl.


Was there a papillon explosion in the spring of '09? Tag will turn two at the start of next month!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I had seen your Papillons pics recently posted on FB and meant to comment on them there. 
They are absolutely gorgeous and exceptionally photogenic. I don't think I saw a single 'bad' pic in the bunch. Beautiful beautiful dogs! (not a typo. i had to say 'beautiful' twice. lol)


----------



## ksymonds84 (Mar 5, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl all grown up! Happy Birthday!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

happy birthday mia!! 

i am totally in love with that picture in the squirrel costume!


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Awww! I love Mia, she's so adorable. Its so exciting that shes now 2! I remember when you first got her 

~IJMB


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Was there a papillon explosion in the spring of '09? Tag will turn two at the start of next month!!


It's like wine; some years, you just get a really good crop.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mia!
Side note: I'm totally dog-napping her


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I love how every one of your dogs have their own distinct expression that shows their personality! It's so cute. Oh, and also, what type of camera do you have? I'm in love with the photography and life-like pictures you have, the quality is amazing.


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you said you have a Nikon D7000? I am thinking about getting that camera, since I've read good reviews of it and adore your photos. I'd have to figure out how the heck to use it though, since right not I just have a point-and-shoot! Also considering the D90. Thoughts?

Where did you get Mia? I loved the squirrel costume as well!

For some reason I always seem to end up with dogs who have a similar personality to Mia... my last dog, Sadie, was just like that, and now it seems Hailey is very similar... lots of spunk/mischief/sweetness/playfulness/energy!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My camera is an older D60 so I'm not too up on the newer Nikon models. I have heard good things about both though! I probably will hold off till I can buy something like a d200 or D300. My D60 is plenty of camera for now,  I think the D7000 and D3000 are similar to the older D40/D60s? They're nice entry level DSLRs. 

Mia is from a papillon breeder near here. I wouldn't mind pming you if you want. They're in Texas, but there's a breeder list on the papillon club's website that is also really great.



Independent George said:


> I can't begin to express how much I adore the Mia smirk. I mean, it terrifies me, but it's also pretty darned awesome.
> 
> Congratulations to the both of you.


Ahaha! I promise, she's a sweet little dog! Really. 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> That's it.
> 
> I freaking want your dog xD
> 
> Happy birthday Mia. Two years down, MANY MANY more to go of being the happiest little dog on the planet


We can arrange a trade. Mia for Tag? I think it'd be great if we could swap papillons for a few weeks. 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> Was there a papillon explosion in the spring of '09? Tag will turn two at the start of next month!!


Yeah there's a TON that are just turning 2ish, it seems.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I will admit it is because of Mia that I have grown to love Paps...don't know that I would own one (except maybe steal Rose because I love her face and you mentioned she is quite calm). And I too remember when you brought her home (and many of the pics you posted here). Oh, and there can NEVER be too many pictures of Mia or any of your pack.

Happy Belated Birthday Mia...stay as quirky, funny, silly, muddy and certifiable as you are now. Your mom wouldn't want you any other way!!!


----------

